# Hello All



## arsenal78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello 

I am 31 and soon will be moving to Greece for good. My marriage takes place on July 17th in Piraeus! and a baby due in October!!
I am just writing a thread in the hope that people could give me advice on the jobfront. Does anyone know of good places to look for jobs? Does anyone work somewhere looking for people? I am not fluent in greek yet but hope to learn.

Just really want a chance to provide for my family. I have experience in banks and at present i work for the NHS

Any inout would be greatly appreciated

Many Thanks Guys


----------



## BJB (Mar 9, 2010)

Try setting up an interview at St. Catherine's.

It's a British Embassy school in Lykovrisi (Northern Athens suburb near Kiffisia), or at least it used to be. You wouldn't need much Greek at all to work there, and I think their finance department is in need of assistance.

You didn't hear that from me though
; )


----------



## arsenal78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Many many thanks, mums the word

God bless


----------

